# gcj funktioniert nicht



## ssfuture (3. Jul 2005)

Hallo!
Ich habe den GCJ (von MingW) als "Standalone" heruntergeladen und installiert.

Nun kommt nach dem start des Compilier-Vorgangs in der Titelleiste die Anzeige, das das Programm jc1 läuft.

Dann kommt eine kurze Fehlermeldung und ncihts passiert mehr.

Muss man das erst einrichten?
WICHTIG: ICH HABE KEIN GCC-Also helfen mir diese Anleitungen nicht weiter.

Bitte um HILFE!

Sebastian


----------



## Meillo (3. Jul 2005)

Ich hab zwar keine Erfahrungen mit dem MinGW-Built, da ich den GCJ auf GNU/Linux nutze, aber GCJ ist nicht so einfach und du solltest _unbedingt_ möglichst viele im I-Net verfügbaren Tutorials lesen.

Was ist das denn für ein Prog, das du compilieren willst?
Sind es mehre Klassen? Hat es eine GUI? Basiert die komplett auf SWT, oder hast du AWT/Swing eingebaut? (Dann ist es kein Wunder, dass es nicht geht)
Hast du überhaupt schon mal ein Programm mit GCJ erfolgreich kompiliert?

hier mal ein paar interessante Links zum Thema


----------



## ssfuture (3. Jul 2005)

Nein leider nicht!

Muss man da erst Pfade setzen oder Dateien anpassen?

Ich wollte nur eine Klasse kompilieren, die nur einen Text auf der Konsole ausgiebt.

Ich habe alles richtig gemacht, auch mit dem setzen, was main ist. (Welche Klasse Main enthält)

Kannst du mir helfen?

Gruss
Sebastian


----------



## ssfuture (4. Jul 2005)

Ich habe mal einen Ausschnitt aus der Commando-Zeile kopiert:

D:\java\eclipse\eclipse\workspace\WP>gcj --main=WPStarter ms\net\ssfuture\wp\WPS
tarter.java

jc1.exe: out of memory allocating 1342179073 bytes

___________________________________________________________________________
Was ist falsch???
HILFE


----------



## Meillo (4. Jul 2005)

hmm, ich war damals mit 
	
	
	
	





```
gcj --main=MainClass -o Outputname Sourcefile.java
```
 erfolgreich
... aber wie gesagt auf GNU/Linux

dieses Tutorial hat mir da enorm viel beim Verständnis geholfen! (du musst halt das SWT-Zeugs "ausblenden"  )

--

Ich hab da vor ein paar Wochen mal ein paar Tage intensiv daran rumgebastelt und v.a. alles was ich im I-net über den GCJ finden konnte gelesen ... aber dann hab ich's erst mal wieder aufgeschoben, da andere Dinge gerade wichtiger sind - d.h. in den Semesterferien will ich den GCJ produktiv zum Laufen bekommen ..

--

wenn du icq/skype hast, dann können wir uns auch da mal unterhalten oder per mail ... du musst mir halt deine Daten zukommen lassen ..


----------

